# Speeding Skyline Driver imprisoned.



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyone on here?

Bradford man told police he was rushing home to see ill father

4:01pm Friday 19th February 2010
By Jenny Loweth »


A Bradford man reached speeds of more than 140mph on the M606 while being tracked by the police helicopter, a Court heard.

A short time earlier, Aqib Hussain, 33, had been stopped by officers on the M1 for driving at 109mph in his powerful Nissan Skyline.

Hussain, of Washington Street, Girlington, told the officers he was on a mercy dash to be with his father in Bradford who had suffered a suspected heartache.

The police issued him with a Notice of Intended Prosecution and told him to slow down.

The Nissan was then spotted by the crew of the West Yorkshire Police helicopter and tracked with a camera.

Film of the incident was played at Bradford Crown Court today showing an aerial view of Hussain speeding towards the city at 3.30am on March 3 last year.

Prosecutor Duncan Ritchie said he averaged 142mph on the M606.

He was doing double the speed limit on Mayo Avenue and was stopped and arrested at the Jacob’s Well roundabout.

Hussain’s solicitor, Anne-Marie Hutton, conceded he had driven at “an extraordinarily high speed”.

She said his father had suffered a suspected heart attack and needed to be persuaded to get into an ambulance and go for hospital treatment.

Mr Hussain senior had passed away three months later, the court heard.

Hussain’s speedometer on the hired imported car was in kilometres and he had struggled to believe he was going that fast, Miss Hutton said.

Hussain was consumed by remorse had put in a prompt guilty plea to the charge of dangerous driving.

The judge, Recorder Tim Hirst, told Hussain: “There is a degree of arrogance in being warned by the police on the M1 and going on to drive at greater speeds.

“One gets there pretty quickly at 70mph, without having to do 140.”

He sentenced Hussain to 32 weeks’ imprisonment, suspended for 18 months, with supervision. He was ordered to do 100 hours’ unpaid work and banned from driving for two years.


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

142mph ... Average


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i reckon it's got to be a R35 GTR as it was "Hired" and the reporting is just poor

mook


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Ouch... speeding and at dangerous speed, but that is still pretty harsh... 
8 month is a long time... 

Sustained 140mph is pretty well build engine, I would of thought the engine may overheat and blow at such long sustained high RPM.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

While the speeds are stupid, ffs, murderers and rapists get leaner sentances.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

It says 'suspended for 18 months' - doesn't that mean he's not actually going to prison unless he does something else wrong in that time??


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Trev said:


> While the speeds are stupid, ffs, murderers and rapists get leaner sentances.


I agree. 3.30am too.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What about this DRIVER 


140mph Headingley driver jailed - Chapel Allerton Today


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

nazams said:


> What about this DRIVER
> 
> 
> 140mph Headingley driver jailed - Chapel Allerton Today


Was that you ?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What makes you say that.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

In the top speed poll you said you got caught and screwed hard


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Anyone on here?
> 
> 
> Hussain, of Washington Street, Girlington, told the officers he was on a mercy dash to be with his father in Bradford who had suffered a suspected heartache.


I have heartache everyday but no-one speeds towards me.Think he/she meant a heart attack.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*speeding*

at that time of day/nite there wouldnt be nobody on the roads.i think alot of use do go at silly speeds at some point just for the buzz and to see what the car can do.it just boils down to luck, whether your lucky enough to get away with it or not! not saying id ever go that fast


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am afraid the penalties are getting harsher and harsher. But I have to say, at 140mph everything pulls out in front of you, it can't be argued that isn't a dangerous speed.


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

GarethK said:


> It says 'suspended for 18 months' - doesn't that mean he's not actually going to prison unless he does something else wrong in that time??


Correct....he wasn't technically imprisoned.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

nazams said:


> What about this DRIVER
> 
> 
> 140mph Headingley driver jailed - Chapel Allerton Today


He drives a BMW - that alone deserves a jail sentence


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

"..Sustained 140mph is pretty well build engine, I would of thought the engine may overheat and blow at such long sustained high RPM."

...the M606 is about 2 miles long, with about 1/4 mile corner, rest pretty straight, so not sustained for too long, ...140 was a good effort though,..apparently a good R32 will do 160ish going up there...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well This rescue your relative thing, is OK if you have to drive max 10minutes to your home and you actually respond to an emergency call of help from your wife, child, parents, relatives dying ex . . . .
In this case good old paps was allready assisted by hospital staff and had just to be hit on the head to step in to the ambulance.

Thank god he didn`t crash and kill somebody . . .


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

i can't beleieve how much Personal information is published in you brit's's news papers!! omg thats scary!.... lol is that actually a normal publication?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

What a load of bollox.

I cant see any harm in that at all. Its just pathetic that some toffee nosed twat of a judge pontificates about how fat you can get there at 70nph - lets see how quick he gets his bentley upto when you hold his favourite badger baiting beagle to ransom or he runs out of prune juice in the middle of a session with Max Mosely and the girls !!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

bladerider said:


> lets see how quick he gets his bentley upto when you hold his favourite badger baiting beagle to ransom or he runs out of prune juice in the middle of a session with Max Mosely and the girls !!!


Probably nowhere near as quick as when he's on his way to see his favourite rent boy.



:chuckle:


----------



## The Seer (Feb 23, 2010)

Trev said:


> While the speeds are stupid, ffs, murderers and rapists get leaner sentances.


Agreed the law is an ass!


----------



## The Seer (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this terrible.

If the evidence is completely truthful seems like the judge has no sympathy whatsoever. Seems to me the chap had a damn good reason for what he did.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Andy_P said:


> Correct....he wasn't technically imprisoned.


Exactly,

He was given a 32 week term SUSPENDED for 18 months.

Suspended sentance as the headline doesn't sell papers though does it.....

Good old journalists


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't really know what to make of this:

Fair enough he was going ridiculously fast
But was to try and save his fathers life and i'm sure most of us here would do the same (or for other family/loved ones/kids)
And it was at 3:30am....

Not sure, good and bad things to say about this.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

very harsh..especially as there was no accident, nobody hurt etc.2 years off the road would have been more than enough imo.140 isnt off the walls especially at that time considering the circumstances.Pity there aint autobans all over europe..thank god theres no police choppers in cork :nervous:


----------



## texvandoodoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Nobody got hurt, it was at 03:30, yes it was illegal but should be taken into context with other crimes, suspended sentance was a fair deal. Now dont do it again, well not for 2 years anyway.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

He got stopped for speeding by the old bill who told him to slow down, and most likely would have been able to get off of the charge given the circumstances but he decided to ignore the polices advice to slow down, and went even faster!

he can't say he wasn't warned

mook


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

You could brim under 90mph (Still bloody quick progress) and you are fairly safe from getting pulled at that time of the morning, but 140mph is just idiotic no matter the circumstances. Especially like Mook said after being told to calm down and not getting his license taken at that point.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, I'd have to say I believe that the driver felt that it was truly a crisis - if he were joyriding, the warning would have slowed him down. But a desperate man would continue to speed at even greater speeds after the stop to make up the "lost" time.

If my son were in dire straits, and I felt that minutes could make a difference between life or death, I would drive as fast as I felt could be done with reasonable safety (traffic, road conditions, etc). 3:30am on mostly empty roads, the limiting factor then just becomes driver skill, and 160mph is about the limit for controlling a car on an empty road for a non-professional driver, IMHO.

Note the driver did not contest the charges. Neither would I - but I'd have still driven that speed, thinking that a difference could be made, and then pay the price for speeding later.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I wouldnt have stopped either !!

Karen was in the same boat when I was in hospital and they said I only had 2 days to live and had to have an operation that was at best 50/50 that I would survive it. She raced through rush hour traffic because she wanted to see me before the op in case it was the last chance we had to see each other. If roles were reversed I would have done the same and no blues n twos would have slowed me down.

J.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> well, I'd have to say I believe that the driver felt that it was truly a crisis - if he were joyriding, the warning would have slowed him down. But a desperate man would continue to speed at even greater speeds after the stop to make up the "lost" time.
> 
> If my son were in dire straits, and I felt that minutes could make a difference between life or death, I would drive as fast as I felt could be done with reasonable safety (traffic, road conditions, etc). 3:30am on mostly empty roads, the limiting factor then just becomes driver skill, and 160mph is about the limit for controlling a car on an empty road for a non-professional driver, IMHO.
> 
> Note the driver did not contest the charges. Neither would I - but I'd have still driven that speed, thinking that a difference could be made, and then pay the price for speeding later.




Same here.
If you truly felt that minutes made the difference, then I would do the same thing.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I've done similar too many years ago. When it's life and death of a loved one you'll drive as quick as it's safe to go regardless of the rules. 
140 on an empty motorway at 3am is less dangerous than 70mph nose to tail motorway commute. Still think he should have been prosecuted but still a harsh sentence.

Fastest speeding Skyline with a dose of journalistic salt is still....

The 220mph car chase; Thieves cover 28 miles in seven minutes. - Free Online Library


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bladerider said:


> What a load of bollox.
> 
> I cant see any harm in that at all. Its just pathetic that some toffee nosed twat of a judge pontificates about how fat you can get there at 70nph - lets see how quick he gets his bentley upto when you hold his favourite badger baiting beagle to ransom or he runs out of prune juice in the middle of a session with Max Mosely and the girls !!!




Yeah not the same as 200mph in an R34 ,the guy's a God damn light weight


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

stealth said:


> Yeah not the same as 200mph in an R34 ,the guy's a God damn light weight


Agreed................total pussy!!

Now this is how you speed on a public road, none of that gay ass 140 mph pony :chuckle:












Go faster or go home :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

stealth said:


> Yeah not the same as 200mph in an R34 ,the guy's a God damn light weight


Touche !!

  

J.


----------



## tommy1261 (Jun 21, 2011)

loll this person who was speeding is my uncle and he was driving a nissan gtr r35 gun metal grey.. he was the first person to have him gtr imported to this contry and he was speeding from london to bradford loll any more questions


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mook said:


> He got stopped for speeding by the old bill who told him to slow down, and most likely would have been able to get off of the charge given the circumstances but he decided to ignore the polices advice to slow down, and went even faster!
> 
> he can't say he wasn't warned
> 
> mook


Would you really give a toss what anyone said to you if you were freaking out that your dad may die? I know I wouldn't


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> Would you really give a toss what anyone said to you if you were freaking out that your dad may die? I know I wouldn't


nope, but being in prison ain't gonna be worth it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

tommy1261 said:


> loll this person who was speeding is my uncle and he was driving a nissan gtr r35 gun metal grey.. he was the first person to have him gtr imported to this contry


If he was importing one it wasn't gunmetal grey.


----------



## tommy1261 (Jun 21, 2011)

look at my picture then and i have seen the video as well but i would love to show you but i cant bcause as yhew lots nw police are tracking every thing on the internet so i aint even going to try to put it on.........

pudu :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What video?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Gunmetal was a UK colour scheme. The rest of the world had DMG, which is slightly different.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tommy1261 said:


> look at my picture then and i have seen the video as well but i would love to show you but i cant bcause as yhew lots nw police are tracking every thing on the internet so i aint even going to try to put it on.........
> 
> pudu :clap:


If that's the case, why even coming on here blabbing about it? I hope you aren't as dumb as you come across but I think I already know the answer to that.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

i love this one
5000bhp skyline and its legal too 

YouTube - ‪Fast Nissan skyline GTR turbo fastest skyline from hell‬‏


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

tommy1261 said:


> look at my picture then and i have seen the video as well but i would love to show you but i cant bcause as yhew lots nw police are tracking every thing on the internet so i aint even going to try to put it on.........
> 
> pudu :clap:


Is it half term again? I love the fact this guy is trying to correct Fuggles on GTR's :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gtroc said:


> i love this one
> 5000bhp skyline and its legal too
> 
> YouTube - ***x202a;Fast Nissan skyline GTR turbo fastest skyline from hell***x202c;‏


How funny is that video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Is it half term again? I love the fact this guy is trying to correct Fuggles on GTR's :thumbsup:


Thanks mate. yeah after all what would I know? :chuckle:


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Thanks mate. yeah after all what would I know? :chuckle:


Not alot LOL


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

gtroc said:


> Not alot LOL


Busted! :chuckle:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Thanks mate. yeah after all what would I know? :chuckle:


Very little in my experience !!

  

Hello hoopey :wavey:

J.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey Bladey! You bored and come back for another visit?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tommy1261 said:


> look at my picture then and i have seen the video as well but i would love to show you but i cant bcause as yhew lots nw police are tracking every thing on the internet so i aint even going to try to put it on.........
> 
> pudu :clap:


Thank you Pudu.
your help should help us with our investigations.
Inspector Wilkins:thumbsup:


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

davewilkins said:


> Thank you Pudu.
> your help should help us with our investigations.
> Inspector Wilkins:thumbsup:


O dear o dear :nervous:


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> How funny is that video. :thumbsup:


Makes me laugh that video.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright for a copper to do 167mph in his Vectra though, and get away with it.

"Sorry Ma-lord I was just testing my vehicle??" Bulls*it!!

One law for one and one for another.

I'm not saying I agree with speeding, but keep it fair across the board.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

MS33 said:


> Alright for a copper to do 167mph in his Vectra though, and get away with it.


Too right. If you don't like it, join the police force.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

davewilkins said:


> Too right. If you don't like it, join the police force.


What? Join that bunch of incompetent numpties, O god I feel uke:


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this may be controversial but why are Asians making the headlines and
are the penalties the same for every ethnic group?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Are you serious? How is race relevant?


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Are you serious? How is race relevant?


Well the 2 cases in this thread are asian and the sentences according to people are harsh, I have also heard of a couple of other cases where the punishment has been disproportionate to the crime.

I did say this is a conroversial issue, I may have opened up a can of worms.:chairshot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Or 

Two Asians drove like twats and got caught. 

The car and the speed are what make the headline


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

davewilkins said:


> Thank you Pudu.
> your help should help us with our investigations.
> Inspector Wilkins:thumbsup:


pudu :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

REDWOOD said:


> Well the 2 cases in this thread are asian and the sentences according to people are harsh, I have also heard of a couple of other cases where the punishment has been disproportionate to the crime.
> 
> I did say this is a conroversial issue, I may have opened up a can of worms.:chairshot


Them being Asian has about as much bearing as them being right handed.

Motorists caught speeding, particularly in trawled through the papers, will get the book thrown at them come sentencing. I've got to say if the guy got a suspended sentence he's done all right.

I've never understood how speeding can land you in jail yet those who mug or commit violent acts can have lighter sentences. One has the the potential to affect others the second actually has affected others.


----------



## H3rmaN (Jan 18, 2011)

MS33 said:


> Alright for a copper to do 167mph in his Vectra though, and get away with it.
> 
> "Sorry Ma-lord I was just testing my vehicle??" Bulls*it!!
> 
> ...


Was that not the scottish copper on english motorways several years back?? Sure he was let off by the scottish courts, but shafted by the english ones where the "crime" (if you would call speeding a crime) was actually comitted.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone's nephew had a photo of their car showing the number plate as their avatar and let everyone know what offence they have committed


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

davewilkins said:


> Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone's nephew had a photo of their car showing the number plate as their avatar and let everyone know what offence they have committed


That's the whole point though Dave, it's peoples stupidity that gets them caught, not the actual crime.

Glad to see you're back in Skyline ownership, the new one looks very similar to the old one! How long before you rip the insides out?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's the whole point though Dave, it's peoples stupidity that gets them caught, not the actual crime.
> 
> Glad to see you're back in Skyline ownership, the new one looks very similar to the old one! How long before you rip the insides out?


That is blatent changing thread direction. 
To answer your question I am not! Sensible this time.

Back to my winding up.......as I am Inspector Wilkins:nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, but our dopey friend has only posted twice so I don't think he's coming back. Maybe we can find some other fools to rip apart?


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

crazy driver, deserves his penalty.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Are you serious? How is race relevant?


Because Life is a race

They were born to race

Time is a race

Race to eat

Eat to forget

Forgot to do something

What was the question again ??

Hello Hoops,

Glimmer of an idea of a GT-R Black  

J.


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

ouch. the worst part is not being allowed to drive for 2 years...


----------

